# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  pukao stiropor

## vitekova mamuška

Imamo Maxi Cosi SPS, od 9-18 kg, i skužili smo da nam je pukao stiropor u ravnini između gornjeg utora pojasića za ruke. Stiropor je puknuo točno u ravnini između njih. Sjedalica je inače stara oko 8 mjeseci i nemam pojma kako je uspjela pući   :Crying or Very sad:   Što da radimo? Stvarno nismo pri novcima pa ako se ikako može izbjeći kupovanje nove sjedalice, to bi bilo super. Pliz savjet! Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## la11

a ima kakvu garanciju? možda da je odnesete tamo gdje ste ju kupili

----------


## Ancica

Definitivno necete kupovat novu sjedalicu. Prvo, Maxi-Cosi sjedalice imaju garanciju od godinu dana - kontaktiraj Magmu ili Media sto prije za reklamaciju ako ste je kupili u Hrvatskoj ili ducan u kojem ste kupili ako ste kupili vani.

Javi ako imas problema s reklamacijom.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Hvala! Kupili smo ju u Beba centru u Rijeci, tj. kupio ju je svekar pa ne znam čuva li račun i garanciju. Uf  :/

----------


## Freya

Mi isto imamo problem s puknutim stiroporom u Chiccovoj autosjedalici. Samo što je naša starija pa garancija ne vrijedi (kupljena je prije tri godine, koristio ju je nećak pa su nam proslijedili). Inače je potpuno očuvana. Ukoliko bi se taj stiropor zalijepio, da li je takva AS ispravna za korištenje?

----------


## Freya

Evo link na sliku s problemom:

Sjedalica

----------


## Ancica

Nitko od nas ovdje ne moze garantirati da stiropor nema manji zastitni efekt zato sto je puknuo i u ovom slucaju je svakako preporuka kontaktirati proizvodaca odnosno prvo distributera s upitom je li ga potrebno mijenjati i, ako da, kako se to moze postici.

Ja osobno ne bih riskirala ali isto ne bih zurila kupit novu prije nego pokusam dobiti maksimalno od proizvodaca ono na sto kao potrosac imam pravo.

Odmah kontaktirajte distributera vase sjedalice i aktivno trazite rjesenje. Ukoliko naidete na probleme, tromost ili nezainteresiranost, javite pa cemo pokusat pomoc.

----------


## pepa23

Eto i nama sa danas to dogodilo  :Crying or Very sad:  Puknuo nam je stiropor na Maxi cosi sjedalici ,ali samo kod glave i to samo na jednoj strani kao da se raskalao. Da li je netko dobio kakvu informaciju u TL u vezi s zamjenom stiropora.Inače sjedalicu imamo više od godine dana.Dali netko zna da li se to smije lijepiti ukoliko ne budemo mogli dobiti zamjenu stiropora jer stvarno nismo u mogučnosti kupiti drugu a i to nam je treća koju smo morali kupiti.Hvala.

----------


## pepa23

Eto i nama sa danas to dogodilo  :Crying or Very sad:  Puknuo nam je stiropor na Maxi cosi sjedalici ,ali samo kod glave i to samo na jednoj strani kao da se raskalao. Da li je netko dobio kakvu informaciju u TL u vezi s zamjenom stiropora.Inače sjedalicu imamo više od godine dana.Dali netko zna da li se to smije lijepiti ukoliko ne budemo mogli dobiti zamjenu stiropora jer stvarno nismo u mogučnosti kupiti drugu a i to nam je treća koju smo morali kupiti.Hvala.

----------

I nama se dogodilo da je pukao stiropor na AS i to prilikom montiranja. Naime u subotu smo bili na na akciji pregleda sjedalica koju je organizirala RODA i prilikom montiranja je pukao stiropor. Inače imamo CHICCO auto sjedalicu za bebe do 13 kg. 
Kako se moj bebač još nije niti rodio (termin je sutra), otišli smo u trgovinu gdje je kupljena autosjedalica i bez problema je zamijenili (rekli smo da nismo vidjeli da je strgana).
Ono što mene brine je ako se taj stiropor tako lako strgao prilikom montiranja auto sjedalice što bi tek bilo da smo imali sudar?! I drugo pitanje, kako ću ja sad sama montirati tu AS kad se bojim da mi opet ne pukne stiropor?
Hvala

----------


## tweety

> I nama se dogodilo da je pukao stiropor na AS i to prilikom montiranja. Naime u subotu smo bili na na akciji pregleda sjedalica koju je organizirala RODA i prilikom montiranja je pukao stiropor. Inače imamo CHICCO auto sjedalicu za bebe do 13 kg. 
> Kako se moj bebač još nije niti rodio (termin je sutra), otišli smo u trgovinu gdje je kupljena autosjedalica i bez problema je zamijenili (rekli smo da nismo vidjeli da je strgana).
> Ono što mene brine je ako se taj stiropor tako lako strgao prilikom montiranja auto sjedalice što bi tek bilo da smo imali sudar?! I drugo pitanje, kako ću ja sad sama montirati tu AS kad se bojim da mi opet ne pukne stiropor?
> Hvala


bez bojazni autosjedalicu treba pritisnuti i montirati pravilno.ono što treba puknuti neka pukne odmah.stiropor,kopča, plastika.....
ja na svoju nasjedam, a isto tako i pomagači oko montiranja i nije puknula. namještam ju svako toliko (nekoliko puta mjesečno) već godinu i pol

----------


## Ancica

pepa23, kontaktiraj sto prije Media Commerce, oni su glavni distributeri za Maxi-Cosi:

UPRAVA / VELEPRODAJA:
Zagreb:
Media Commerce d.o.o., CMP Savica Šanci, Majstorska 5
Tel: 01/2406-500, 01/2406-501, fax: 01/2406-499

Veleprodaja Split:
Media Commerce d.o.o., Kila 14,
Tel/fax: 021/2457-125

E-mailovi:
media-commerce@zg.htnet.hr
info@media-commerce.com.hr
veleprodaja@media-commerce.com.hr

----------


## tinars

Za ovu Chicco kojoj je pukao stiropor ipak treba (i to jako) paziti pri nasjedanju i utiskivanju jer kod nje stiropor prelazi preko plastike dobrih 5 cm (ako ne i više) pa imate lijepu polugu koja ga lomi nešto niže gdje mu je debljina par mm. Sve se to lijepo vidi kad skinete navlaku. 
Dakle, za Chicco 0-13 kg: oprez pri utiskivanju!

----------


## pepa23

Hvala na odgovorima ali u TL-ću gdije je AS kupljena naručen je novi stiropor Problem je jedino što moramo čekati novi duže vrijeme.

----------


## pepa23

Samo da se javim da od listopada još nismo dobili novi stiropor  :Evil or Very Mad:  TL smo kontaktirali jedno 10 puta   :Evil or Very Mad:  U dva navrata su nas zvali iz trgovine da provjere naružbu ali stiropora nema.Sutra se spremam napraviti dar mar u trgovini.Ako netko ima njihov e mail molim da mi ga napiše da im pošaljem dopis.

----------


## pepa23

Krivo napisano od srpnja  :Evil or Very Mad:  čekamo!!!

----------


## loptica

Ovo je strašno, pa pita li se itko u čemu se dijete u međuvremenu vozi? Mislim, očito ste nešto organizirali, ali ako nije moguće zamijeniti stiropor, zar vam nisu mogli odmah tako i reći? 

Uvijek poludim kada pročitam nešto ovako - neposlovnost pisana velikim slovima. Ovo bi trebalo prijaviti društvu za zaštitu potrošača. Uh...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## čokolada

Imamo Graco AS-jaje s bazom koju je M. upravo prerasla (prešla je u A. MaxiCosi 9-18). Kako sam Gracovu AS htjela proslijediti dalje skinula sam navlaku da je operem dok se moje starije dijete znatiželjno "poigralo" sa stiroporom i prelomilo ga   :Rolling Eyes:  . Tako da je jedan od 2 komada stiropora puknuo. Znatiželje radi kontaktirala sam TL radi zamjene moguće stiropora. Dobila sam ovaj odgovor:

_Zahvaljujemo na Vašem upitu.

Nažalost, nismo u mogućnosti udovoljiti Vašem zahtjevu.

Naime, sigurnost djeteta je najvažnija, te nije preporučljivo oštećenu autosjedalicu popravljati jer ista više nije sigurna kao kada ste ju kupili.

Preporučila bih Vam kupovinu nove autosjedalice jer nam Graco kao proizvođač kvalitetnih i sigurnih autosjedalica neće isporučiti traženi dio upravo iz gore navedenog razloga._

Napominjem da sam u E-mailu napisala kako je došlo do puknuća stiropora, te da ne vidim kako bi zamjena (ionako mobilnog komada stiropora)  mogla utjecati na buduću sigurnost AS.

Jel' me ovi iz TL muljaju? Trebam li pisati Gracu?

----------


## Ancica

Pisi Gracu. Jel ima kontakt adresa u uputama za sjedalicu?

----------


## Ms. Mar

Malo podižem jer mi se desila ista stvar sa Maxi-Cosi. Kad sam skinula navlake da ih operem, B mi je pomagao i to je rezultiralo puknutim stiroporom.

Zanima me kak su završili vaši slučajevi. Jesu li se javili iz Graca s odgovorom? Baš mi je krivo jer sam obećala AS prijateljici.

----------


## Vila

ja sam u potpunom šoku. i meni je pukao stiropor na chiccovoj key 1 9-18 koji se nalazi u dijelu štitnika za glavu. Zvala sam Chicco pokušat će doznati da li je to moguće nabaviti kao rezervni dio. Ima li tko iskustva? da li je netko uspio nabaviti to kao rezervni dio?

----------


## Ms. Mar

Najnovija info - kažu mi u Media Commerce-u da se stiropor može kupiti u kompletu sa original navlakom (cijena 360 kn). Radi se o Maxi Cosi 0+ u mom slučaju. E sad, zvuči mi prejednostavno nakon svega što sam ovdje pročitala, ali vidjet ćemo.

----------


## Vila

dobra vijest. Meni su u Chiccu rekli da će mi više znati reći u ponedjeljak, da sumnjaju da to postoji kao rezervni dio, no da ako imaju koju stolicu u otpisu mogu mi dati. Ne mogu vjerovati da komad stiropora koji je samostalan ne spada u rezervne dijelove. Zar zaista zbog toga kupiti novu sjedalicu od 1500kn? 

Naišla sam na nekolko topica o temi stiropor gdje su ljudi pričali o tome kako im je pukao, ali nisam skužila kako su to na kraju riješili. Ima li tko da napiše ili da me uputi gdje se još o tome pisalo?

Hvala!

----------


## pepa23

Nakon višemjesečnih natezanja s TL -om uspjeli su nam nabaviti novi uz ispriku i nisu nam naplatili :D .

----------


## Ms. Mar

Ne mogu sad naći, ali netko je pisao da su mu na pregledu AS savjetovali da se stiropor zalijepi (ne sa običnim, nego sa ljepilom za stiropor). Logika mi kaže da bi to trebalo biti ok. Jel mi može netko od 'autosjedaličara' to potvrditi?

----------


## daddycool

bojim se da ne može

----------


## Ms. Mar

Misliš kao 'ne mogu ti garantirati da je to ok' ili kao 'to nije ok'?

----------


## daddycool

AS je certificirana i provjeravana u svom originalnom obliku i nitko ne može znati kako bi se tako zaljepljena sjedalica ponašala u sudaru. odgovornost korištenja takve sjedalice preuzima roditelj, savjetnici ne mogu i ne smiju preporučiti niti odobriti takvo "krpanje". savjet koji savjetnici mogu dati je da se svaki potrgani originalni dio zamijeni sa ispravnim originalnim dijelom.

----------

